# pawn shops and good used music stores in brantford / hamilton / burlington area



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm going to be in the brantford / hamilton / burlington area in a few days and want to scour some pawn shops and stores with decent used gear - any suggestions?


----------

